# Albuquerque, New Mexico



## Sublimaze (Nov 29, 2011)

Albuquerque by G Morrow, on Flickr


Albuquerque Sunset by G Morrow, on Flickr


UNM Health Sciences Center by G Morrow, on Flickr

All Photos by me.


----------



## Sublimaze (Nov 29, 2011)

*A few more*


Departing Albuquerque by G Morrow, on Flickr


Albuquerque at Night by G Morrow, on Flickr


Sandia Peak Tram by G Morrow, on Flickr

All photos by me.


----------



## Sublimaze (Nov 29, 2011)

Storm Over Albuquerque by G Morrow, on Flickr


UNM Campus by G Morrow, on Flickr


UNM Campus by G Morrow, on Flickr

All photos by me.


----------



## Sublimaze (Nov 29, 2011)

Take Off by G Morrow, on Flickr


Long Way Down by G Morrow, on Flickr


UNM Health Sciences Center by G Morrow, on Flickr

All photos by me.


----------



## Sublimaze (Nov 29, 2011)

Albuquerque by G Morrow, on Flickr


Albuquerque Sunrise by G Morrow, on Flickr


Albuquerque Sunset by G Morrow, on Flickr

All photos by me.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice pics from Albuquerque...thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice pics !


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Very interesting  Thanks for sharing


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice shots from Albuquerque; thanks for sharing


----------



## Sublimaze (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks everybody, here's a few more...


UNM Health Sciences Center by G Morrow, on Flickr


ABQ Night by G Morrow, on Flickr


ABQ Night by G Morrow, on Flickr


----------



## Sublimaze (Nov 29, 2011)

UNM Campus by G Morrow, on Flickr



UNM Campus by G Morrow, on Flickr


UNM Health Sciences Center by G Morrow, on Flickr

All photos by me.


----------



## Sublimaze (Nov 29, 2011)

Sandia Crest by G Morrow, on Flickr


UNM Health Sciences Center by G Morrow, on Flickr


ABQ Sunrise by G Morrow, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Great stuff! Keep 'em comin'! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice photo collection
and great sunset shots.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks, Albuquerque is not seen every day!


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Breaking Bad is set here right?


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

:yes: Walter White's turf


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Surreal. Desert ... and out of nowhere there is a city. When was it founded ? I see no older architecture ...


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow, great pics Sublimaze.

America is so vast and diverse, I love it. :cheers:


----------



## Sublimaze (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks everybody. Yes this is the setting for Breaking Bad which portrays the more grim side of life here (exaggerated of course but there is certainly a dark side to this city). 

The city itself was founded in 1706 by the Spanish settlers, however Native Americans have been living in various pueblos in the area for hundreds, if not thousands, of years longer than this. 

The photos of architecture are mostly the University of New Mexico campus, which is fairly modern, I have to get out to capture the more typical architecture which is quite interesting and some of the buildings in town are quite old.


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

BB def shows that some areas in Albuquerque are rife with doom and gloom and I just spotted some buildings that reminded me of the show, especially those cubic and yellow ones. 

You've got a cable car, never shown on the show, sorry for bringing up BB again but it's a kickass show.



RKC said:


> Breaking Bad is set here right?


I was just on the verge of asking this in order to confirm it cuz I'd read it somewhere else. 

Loved the sunsets and the mountains add a nice backdrop for the astounding sunset colors!


----------



## Sublimaze (Nov 29, 2011)

*A few more*

Hot air balloon capital of the world


DGM_20101009_6384 by G Morrow, on Flickr



DGM_20101009_6436 by G Morrow, on Flickr


DGM_20101009_6366 by G Morrow, on Flickr


----------



## Sublimaze (Nov 29, 2011)

DGM_20101009_6484 by G Morrow, on Flickr


DGM_20101009_6490 by G Morrow, on Flickr


DGM_20101009_6527 by G Morrow, on Flickr


DGM_20111009_5580 by G Morrow, on Flickr

All photos by me


----------



## Sublimaze (Nov 29, 2011)

The Marigold (aka "Dia de Los Muertos")Parade, a celebration of loved ones who have passed on. 


DGM_20111106_2109 by G Morrow, on Flickr


DGM_20111106_2047 by G Morrow, on Flickr


DGM_20111106_1992 by G Morrow, on Flickr


----------



## Sublimaze (Nov 29, 2011)

Some more random shots from the air and around town.


DGM_20110109_7885 by G Morrow, on Flickr


DGM_20100425_1458 by G Morrow, on Flickr


DGM_20100425_1446 by G Morrow, on Flickr


----------



## Sublimaze (Nov 29, 2011)

DGM_20100421_1206 by G Morrow, on Flickr


DGM_20100415_3733 by G Morrow, on Flickr


DGM_20100214_2709 by G Morrow, on Flickr


----------



## Sublimaze (Nov 29, 2011)

DGM_20100119_0268 by G Morrow, on Flickr


DGM_20091208_1233-Edit by G Morrow, on Flickr

Will have to get out and get more "urban" shots, architecture etc...stay tuned.


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Great city!


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

I like the hot air balloon festival and the cable car on the mountain.


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Those mountains are beautiful !


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow great shots specially the panoramas.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Excellent pictures, everything is so vast and expansive!


----------



## Sublimaze (Nov 29, 2011)

It's been a while, here's a few more


Untitled by G Morrow, on Flickr


Downtown Albuquerque by 
Untitled by G Morrow, on Flickr


Untitled by G Morrow, on Flickr


----------



## Sublimaze (Nov 29, 2011)

Downtown Albuquerque by G Morrow, on Flickr


Albuquerque by G Morrow, on Flickr


Downtown Albuquerque by G Morrow, on Flickr


Central Avenue by G Morrow, on Flickr


Downtown Albuquerque by G Morrow, on Flickr


Albuquerque by G Morrow, on Flickr

All photos by me


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the great updates from Albuquerque...kay:


----------



## Sublimaze (Nov 29, 2011)

Downtown ABQ by G Morrow, on Flickr


Albuquerque by G Morrow, on Flickr


Rail Runner by G Morrow, on Flickr

All photos by me!


----------



## Sublimaze (Nov 29, 2011)

Couple more!


Untitled by G Morrow, on Flickr



Alvarado Station by G Morrow, on Flickr


Old Town by G Morrow, on Flickr


UNM Campus by G Morrow, on Flickr


UNM Campus by G Morrow, on Flickr


"Center of the Universe" by G Morrow, on Flickr


Dane Smith Hall by G Morrow, on Flickr


----------



## Sublimaze (Nov 29, 2011)

UNM Campus by G Morrow, on Flickr


Rail Runner by G Morrow, on Flickr


Rail Runner by G Morrow, on Flickr


Rail Runner by G Morrow, on Flickr


Paseo Bridge by G Morrow, on Flickr


Sandia Mountains by G Morrow, on Flickr


----------



## Sublimaze (Nov 29, 2011)

Untitled by G Morrow, on Flickr


----------



## Sublimaze (Nov 29, 2011)

*UNM Campus*


UNM Campus by G Morrow, on Flickr


UNM Law School by G Morrow, on Flickr


UNM Health Sciences Center by G Morrow, on Flickr


UNM Health Sciences Center by G Morrow, on Flickr


UNM Health Sciences Center by G Morrow, on Flickr


UNM Health Sciences Center by G Morrow, on Flickr


----------

